# BoSe dose in lamb



## ArborGoats (Jan 24, 2013)

I have a 7.1 lb suffolk ewe lamb that was squished in utero and think would benefit from a shot of bose. She was born Friday. In a goat kid I would give 0.5ml is that reasonable for a sheep or is there a calculaton I can do?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I do the same dose for sheep as goats....


----------



## odieclark (Jan 21, 2016)

Bose for lambs to help with illness?

Looking for help for friend with two sick lambs 

Not sure how or where to get info, as the goat forum is fabulous for goats but not sure if there is a similar forum around for sheep ?

Friend has two who are very ill, one seems hopeless, not sure what more can be done.

Drenched them upon purchase and now giving corrid, and this will be the 5th dose. One seems beyond the point and the other is eating and still has runs

Any ideas-I can share?
Two lambs with diahrrea


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

We need more info and you may want to start a new thread.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Odieclark..can you start a new thread and include as much info as you can..many of us also raise sheep and maybe able to help...


----------

